# A couple Patriots



## justallan (Jan 6, 2015)

One of the stabilized Spalted Maple blanks from @NYWoodturner, thanks Scott.



 



 

And one of the blanks of FBEB that I stabilized last night.
The finish still isn't what I'm shooting for, but I'm getting better, SLOWLY.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 3


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 6, 2015)

Nice job Allan! Do you like turning the stabilized blanks better ?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## justallan (Jan 6, 2015)

WAAAY better, LOL.
I just wrote a bit in the Jumbo Chamber post on the difference.
100% night and day difference.
The rings you see on these are just my finish job. OOPS.
Baby steps, Daggumit!, but I'm getting there.
Thank you very much for the blanks.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 6, 2015)

Beautiful turning Allan. Great stab job Scott. You guys made a great collaboration with that.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Jan 7, 2015)

Great looking piece of timber on that one.
Nib end under turned and finish looks a bit rough.

Les

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## justallan (Jan 7, 2015)

Thanks Les. I don't know what Nib is, but I'm guessing that you are saying the writing end of the spalted maple should have been turned down more. If that's the case, I'll agree with you. Not an alibi, but rather a learning experience, PSI sells kits that come with different spacers and I made the mistake of thinking to take the wood down to that size was all that was needed. WRONG!
I'll also agree with you on my finishes, but their getting better.
I do appreciate the input, without it I'd be lost for darn sure. Thank you.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tony (Jan 7, 2015)

I'm sure these could be better, but I've seen ones for sale in craft shows that aren't this nice. Good job Allan, keep them coming! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 7, 2015)

I have a pen with the same kit and chrisn turned it for me. And instead of using the top knurled cap he used some of the cut off from the blank to make a matching one. It came out really sweet too....

Yours looks awesome too Allen. Pretty soon you're going to need to make some more pen holders...
:)


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 7, 2015)



Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## justallan (Jan 7, 2015)

And here I've been scratching my head wondering what to do with the scraps. That is awesome Marc.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 8, 2015)

@ChrisN made it for me...I'm not sure how he made the cap, but, It looks like inside he just used some brass tube. It's pressure fit, so it pulls off with a lil oompf...here's some crappy pix...



 



 



 



 

The cap is around an inch and a 1/8 long...

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## justallan (Jan 8, 2015)

@ripjack13, thanks. I'll give that a try.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 8, 2015)

Right on...lookin forward to seeing what you come up with. :)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## justallan (Jan 11, 2015)

Here's another blank from @NYWoodturner. It's Amboyna Burl. This time I got the bottom end just a hair smaller than the tip, ARGH!



 



 

Now here's the one I'm proud of.
I dyed and stabilized some white Box Elder Burl today and had to turn a pen just to see how it would look. Apparently my stabilizing isn't perfect yet (hence, the white spots), but I'd say in this case it was a good mistake.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 11, 2015)

Nice job Allan. Overturned (wood smaller than the fitting) can be filled in by building CA finish up to final dimension. You are progressing at lightning speed .

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 11, 2015)

They are looking more betterer and betterer...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## justallan (Jan 11, 2015)

Thanks Scott, I'm thinking about taking this back apart and fixing it.
Possibly I ought to worry more about my finishes and less about the fun you can have mixing the dye. LOL


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 11, 2015)

Nay...make a new one.....


----------

